# New PrimeAgra



## ScottMcC (Oct 18, 2006)

I just got my shipment of new PrimeAgra from Ray, and promptly potted 2 plants in it. I also got one plant from him that was already in new PrimeAgra. So far it seems to live up to the claims (less dust, smoother, more uniform consistency, less floaty). 

Further thoughts to follow once I have a little more experience with it.


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

Keep us posted!


----------

